# Eurocom / System76



## antwan (May 18, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I am looking for a mobile workstation with decent CPU and decent GPU with OpenGL support. I found at eurocom website something interesting : cougar 15". I was wondering is anybody here has already tested such kind of hardware under FreeBSD/PC-BSD, and thus give me a feedback. I also see from Systm76 some interesting stuffs...but I am not sure they support BSD systems. 

Once again, I am looking for a mobile workstation for science purposes (computing, data visualization, mapping).

Thank!
A.


----------



## fronclynne (May 22, 2010)

I dunno anything about eurocom*, but system76 is very ubunutu-specific.  It'd be nearly as hit&miss as windows laptops for FreeBSD.  IXsystems does BSD, dunno what price range.

Insofaras a universal [Freee]BSD HCL for laptops, that seems a bit cloudy.  I'm very happy with my radeon chip (though others have reported radeon problems), I like amd cpus, wireless is a fscking mess (though my atheros "ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xeb100000-0xeb10ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci4" works fine).  IBM stuff is good quality, though driver support for intel graphics & wirelss seems to be regressing.


*alright, I checked out their "cougar" system, & at $1600 you'd be best off actually calling them and finding out what wireless chipset they provide, since they seem a bit reluctant to divulge such tender and intimate secrets over Intarwebs.  It looks like a pretty hot system, though.  I'll bet that 3800mAH battery lasts almost 40 minutes with that quad-core chip.


----------

